# Wyndham Discovery Club - which resorts to go to?



## seema (Dec 17, 2017)

I bought some Discovery Club points in Nov 2016 - they expire 2 years later.

I am also a MVCI member - home base at Ko Olina - I have stayed at most of the Hawaiian MVCI resorts and many of the mainland MVCI resorts, as well as 2 on the Spanish southern coast and also one in Phuket. 

The question is which are the best resorts to consider - especially in geographic areas I have not stayed in?

I have been offered resorts in USA, Australia/New Zealand, and the 2 Margarittaville resorts in the Caribbean.

I have stayed in the past in major cities in Australia- I have not stayed in Tasmania yet - so I have booked  one week in the Hobart resort this coming April. 

So if I stay at that resort, what are the other options I should consider?


----------



## Avislo (Dec 17, 2017)

Do not know what resorts are actually available through the Discovery Program.  Would suggest making your reservations soon.  Summer resorts for Wyndham Club Plus/Access will be getting harder and harder to get for the summer season.

If available, anything in the Myrtle Beach, S.C. area if you like beaches, Bonnet Creek and nearby Wyndham resorts if you like Disney, Smokey Mountain and Smokey Mountain Lodge in Tennessee if you like U.S. country music, If you like mountains Shawnee on the Delaware in Pa., National Harbor if you want the Nation's capitol, and Skyline Tower in N.J. if you like casinos.


----------



## OutSkiing (Dec 17, 2017)

You should plan a trip to Disney World and stay at what I consider the 'mothership' Wyndham property Bonnet Creek in Orlando .. beautiful condo towers built around a lake and almost on the Disney World property.  

When visiting Washington DC, we actually prefer the Alexandria location rather than National Harbor because it is across the street from the transit and it is on King street .,. the coolest historic street with all kinds of night clubs and restaurants.  National Harbor is nice and offers a shuttle to the new casino there.

Panama City Beach is really nice for beach property. Every unit is ocean front there. We have not even been to Clearwater yet but definitely look forward to it .. brand new and supposed to be really nice.

On the east coast of Florida Oceanwalk (Daytona) is a great big slice of Daytona Beach vacation, and further south in the Pompano Beach area are several nice resorts .. I hear with Discovery you might be lucky enough to get an ocean front in the Royal Vista .. a little gem with some great views and quite a few parking lot views so be careful there.

Flagstaff is a unique property .. kind of woodsy and rustic .. perfect for visiting the Grand Canyon.  

Some say in Kauai that Shearwater is the best view of any resort and almost every room there is ocean front or ocean view.

And Wyndham Grand Chicago is awesome with beautiful city / river views, cool decor and great location.  You would have best luck getting in there if you can do Mid week stays for a few nights.

Bob


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 17, 2017)

Avislo said:


> If available, anything in the Myrtle Beach, S.C. area if you like beaches, Bonnet Creek and nearby Wyndham resorts if you like Disney, Smokey Mountain and Smokey Mountain Lodge in Tennessee if you like U.S. country music, If you like mountains Shawnee on the Delaware in Pa., National Harbor if you want the Nation's capitol, and Skyline Tower in N.J. if you like casinos.



Having been to Shawnee, National Harbor and Skyline Tower, Bonnet Creek, etc ... I would totally disagree with any of these.

You would have far nicer Quebec resorts than Shawnee ever dreamed of. National Harbor is TOO far from the action to recommend that resort to SEE the US capital area (Olde Towne is on a direct subway line into the DC). Skyline Tower is located in Atlantic City very near the beach (1/2 block) ... a "has been" town with marginal Boardwalk ... fires have burnt down blocks of building, collapsed buildings (water/.roof) and empty lots. Even prior operating casinos have gone bankrupt, converted to non-commercial interest or blocks just torn down reminds. Also, Shawnee vertical on its "Ski" area is 700 foot vertical drop MAX... other ski areas include Camelback, Blue Mountain, Big Boulder, Jack Frost .. going from 1000 vertical to 450 vertical foot drop.

As for Bonnet Creek, nice enough .. but going for Disney ONCE in 10 years or NEVER been before, stay ONSITE Disney anything. Extra Magic hours, FREE transportation to/from the parks, airport transportation to/from resort for FREE ... need no rental car (or free onsite WDW PARK parking as you would be staying onsite).


----------



## seema (Dec 17, 2017)

I should mention that another home resort is Westgate Lakes, Orlando. We visit it annually and done so for over 2 decades. So not really interested in Wyndham's Orlando property.
I would be interested in other parts of FL - have been to the Miami area a few times, but not Tampa of southwest FL.

I also own a resort at Nuevo Vallarta, Mexico - Vidanta's Grande Luxxe.

I guess nobody is really a fan of the Wyndham Caribbean resorts?

In terms of USA - I might consider AZ (near Grand Canyon - I have stayed at the Marriott in Phoenix), near the Rockies (I have not stayed at any timeshare near Rockies) or Yellowstone or Yosemite Park; maybe dome interesting resorts in TX?

I could consider the Shearwater in Kaui - I have stayed at the MVCI Kaui Beach Club - it is really a converted hotel - and that is obvious (in an uncomplimentary fashion).


----------



## Free2Roam (Dec 17, 2017)

seema said:


> <snip >
> I guess nobody is really a fan of the Wyndham Caribbean resorts?



I've visited Wyndham Elysian in St. Thomas and Rio Mar in Puerto Rico. I enjoyed both and hope to return when they reopen.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 17, 2017)

I really think before you start your broad sweeping search to find the perfect resort you need to look at the resorts that are available in the Discovery Program.  Not every Wyndham resort is included.  You also seem to want the best of the best which is fine but with Wyndham if you are not very flexible on your dates the best of the best book up right at 10 months and in some cases don't even make it to the 10 month mark.  The Discovery program even within that set of resorts have different availability (than the regular Wyndham points owner availability) which may make some resorts easier to book at less than 10 months but other resorts and specific unit types harder to book through the discovery program.  I doubt the Australian resorts are available through Discovery.  Margaritaville if offered at all, may have booking restrictions in terms of unit size and season for travel.  

When do you want to travel, what size unit are you looking for, how far in advance would you need to book/ can you travel with less than 30 days notice/less than 14?  Are you looking for week long (or longer) stays or stringing together several shorter stays.?   Are you looking for a destination type resort with the Mega pools, a place to get away from it all, a convenient spot to overnight while visiting a city (Chicago, Austin, San Antonio, San Francisco, New York, etc)?


----------



## MaryBella7 (Dec 17, 2017)

seema said:


> In terms of USA - I might consider AZ (near Grand Canyon - I have stayed at the Marriott in Phoenix), near the Rockies (I have not stayed at any timeshare near Rockies) or Yellowstone or Yosemite Park; maybe dome interesting resorts in TX?



Sedona is about 3 hours from the Grand Canyon, but our room overlooked the red rocks. We woke up every morning to the most amazing view, and the surrounding area has so many restaurants, shops, etc.


----------



## seema (Dec 20, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I really think before you start your broad sweeping search to find the perfect resort you need to look at the resorts that are available in the Discovery Program.  Not every Wyndham resort is included.  You also seem to want the best of the best which is fine but with Wyndham if you are not very flexible on your dates the best of the best book up right at 10 months and in some cases don't even make it to the 10 month mark.  The Discovery program even within that set of resorts have different availability (than the regular Wyndham points owner availability) which may make some resorts easier to book at less than 10 months but other resorts and specific unit types harder to book through the discovery program.  I doubt the Australian resorts are available through Discovery.  Margaritaville if offered at all, may have booking restrictions in terms of unit size and season for travel.
> 
> When do you want to travel, what size unit are you looking for, how far in advance would you need to book/ can you travel with less than 30 days notice/less than 14?  Are you looking for week long (or longer) stays or stringing together several shorter stays.?   Are you looking for a destination type resort with the Mega pools, a place to get away from it all, a convenient spot to overnight while visiting a city (Chicago, Austin, San Antonio, San Francisco, New York, etc)?





I am looking for a week stay - not ice cold weather like the winters I experience in Ottawa- in F. terms - above 32 degrees. Not ultra-hot weather - would like temperatures no highter than 100 F.

Otherwise, subject to not visiting Orlando nor Hawaii with the Discovery Points - I am open to any to all options for resorts (which you mention) which are accessible by the Discovery program and good quality.


PS-I think normally Margaritaville  is offered through Discovery - if one asks the 2 resorts to be added? - but not automatically.

A few resorts in Australia and one in NZ are available via the Discovery program. I have booked one week in Hobart, Tasmania (I have seen Sydney, Gold Coast, Cairns (Great Barrier Reef), Brisbande, and Perth recently). I have not gone to the Melbourne recently - the resort near Melbourne in Victoria state   is not available in third to fourth weeks of April; so I chose the resort in Hobart.


----------



## Jimag (Dec 21, 2017)

FreeIn2010 said:


> I've visited Wyndham Elysian in St. Thomas and Rio Mar in Puerto Rico. I enjoyed both and hope to return when they reopen.



I concur as to Rio Mar.  My wife and I were there about a year ago.  We stayed in a one bedroom presidential mountain view unit.  It was very nice.  The landscaping was beautiful and well kept.  I would anticipate that any damage will be fully restored.  The location is outstanding -- beautiful beachfront property that is just minutes from Old San Juan and on the edge of the rain forest.  I'm looking forward to visiting the Margaritaville property on St. Thomas as soon as I can confirm that any damage to the resort has been repaired and the island is ready to support tourism again.


----------



## Jimag (Dec 21, 2017)

Jimag said:


> I concur as to Rio Mar.  My wife and I were there about a year ago.  We stayed in a one bedroom presidential mountain view unit.  It was very nice.  The landscaping was beautiful and well kept.  I would anticipate that any damage will be fully restored.  The location is outstanding -- beautiful beachfront property that is just minutes from Old San Juan and on the edge of the rain forest.  I'm looking forward to visiting the Margaritaville property on St. Thomas as soon as I can confirm that any damage to the resort has been repaired and the island is ready to support tourism again.



And how could I forget that Rio Mar has a relatively low stake casino on site for additional entertainment.


----------



## adriane2656 (Dec 22, 2017)

I agree w/ tschwa2:  I had the Wyndham Discovery package & there were only certain properties that it can be used at & it was VERY difficult finding availability.
I was shut out of EVERYTHING in Myrtle Beach in OCTOBER!  And shut out of Bonnet Creek in Orlando in the slow season early December (after the Thanksgiving crowd has left & before the Christmas crowd comes).
I found out that the availability is extremely limited at the properties that are even eligible for the Discovery package (only told this after multiple complaints) and that even if there is availability in the general pool, they will not (cannot) pull from that for the Discovery members.


----------

